# My new tool cart



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

24 X 36 Tool cart from Harbor Freight.

Wow, just what I was looking for. For $109 it's an excellent cart for working on projects inside the home as well as around the shop. Not something you'd want to hammer on or mount a vice. But to keep all your tools up off the floor and keep them moveable you can't beat it.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Shamus, Thanks for posting.
That service cart is Polypropylene so it can't rust. If anyone is interested here is a Link:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92862

The "Work Bench" pic is also a HF item. Unfortunately it is not on the current website. I got it six months ago for ~$15 at the Woodland Hills HF. When i went back to get more for my buds they were not to be found.

I did get their $50 rotating Laser. I have one of the Stabila Lasers but use it on the cool HF tripod with the elevator crank that gets dead on vertical Laser adjustments. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92703
.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Bob, thanks for the reply with other items :thumbsup:

I've been searching for a few weeks for this type of cart. Darn thing holds 3 large tool boxes on the bottom shelf and three tool trays on the top with room for, well everything I need to do work around this rehab I'm working on.

The poly is 1/4 thick + and 10 times sturdier than any comparable metal carts I've see for double the price. It's heavy as heck, empty.

What can I say, It's my newest best tool addition, it's portable, does not use any electric and I haven't found a way to cut myself using it. I really needed one of these. :yes:

Oh yea, and it's got a cup holder too.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bob, I know different manufacturers make those portable workbenches, and I found one at a Northern Tool Store once I really liked. In my HandyMan business it is an extra helper in the trailer when I need it. But, like your story, when I next visited the NT store to buy one for my son, they had no more and had no idea if they would even get any. Grab a deal when you can and get enough for Christmas presents may be the idea. Thanks, David


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

very Nice! 
i have been looking at them at Northern Tool


----------



## kegkiller (Nov 30, 2009)

That is one of the best investments any guy can make.I'm very leery of anything from harbor freight,but these carts are pretty much the same,I know sears has one also.Good choice bro.go sharks!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*dont forget craigslist*

i picked up a used rubbermaid cart like yours for $30
it's twice as nice as the knockoffs i've seen at places like harbor freight


----------

